# constantly thirsty and feel sick every morning.



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

For about a month now I've been waking up to go to work and every morning I feel sick. Also all through the day I feel thirsty, it's a constant feeling and I drink and drink. Sometimes it's just a abit of a dry throat but other times its really bad I could drink a river. Last night I woke up at 2 am and drunk 2 and half pints of squash. Straight down.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you taking any ASS/supps at night?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Using any supplements @ the mo?

Stims,gear etc


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pregnant.

Go to the docs. Could be nothing, or it could be something serious (kidney related?). I drink a lot of water every day (4l minimum). How often do you pee and what colour is it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

carbon monoxide poisoning


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Are you taking any ASS/supps at night?


No mate nothing like that


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> carbon monoxide poisoning


Nothing like making the OP paranoid haha :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Pregnant.
> 
> Go to the docs. Could be nothing, or it could be something serious (kidney related?). I drink a lot of water every day (4l minimum). How often do you pee and what colour is it?


I'm a big squash drinker mate. I do drink lots of fizzy pops in the van tho. When im home I just drink pints of squash.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Nothing like making the OP paranoid haha :lol:


could be thrush off his bird tbf :laugh:


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> could be thrush off his bird tbf :laugh:


Lol :lol: I actually burst out laughing there.... Could be never know. mg:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

virus maybe....high blood sugar?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Lol :lol: I actually burst out laughing there.... Could be never know. mg:


bit rough round his way aswell , brother inlaw could have brought anything into OP`s house


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> carbon monoxide poisoning


Lol I ain't falling asleep and dying mate


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

mal said:


> virus maybe....high blood sugar?


 @MRSTRONG has successfully diagnosed the OP so this thread can now be closed :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> bit rough round his way aswell , brother inlaw could have brought anything into OP`s house


Yes this could be a point. Fvcking dirty cvnt ain't had a shower in months.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Have you been checked out for diabetes?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Lol I ain't falling asleep and dying mate


worth checking mate , could be a small leak and before you know it gas is pi55ing out and your brown bread


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mal said:


> virus maybe....high blood sugar?


Apart from feeling rough in the morning I'm ok apart from this thirsty feeling. I do have alot of sugar during a day aswell


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Have you been checked out for diabetes?


Not seriously mate. Had a go of a blokes blood tester where I used to work. He was diabetic. That was a while ago. I do have quite a bit of sugar per day.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> bit rough round his way aswell , brother inlaw could have brought anything into OP`s house


This is like an episode of the scheme all over again :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> worth checking mate , could be a small leak and before you know it gas is pi55ing out and your brown bread


How would that contribute to my symptoms tho mate?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Apart from feeling rough in the morning I'm ok apart from this thirsty feeling. I do have alot of sugar during a day aswell


go and get it checked by doc mate,ide cut all sugar out your diet for a few days ,and see if that makes a diff...


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Been breathing the fumes off your brother in law mate ?

Im the same hot at nights , its muggy with cloud cover keeping the heat in its all goin now were In November. Lots of sacarin in squash and aspartame in fizzy drinks both will dehydrate u .

Down water geez.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Not seriously mate. Had a go of a blokes blood tester where I used to work. He was diabetic. That was a while ago. I do have quite a bit of sugar per day.


Next time you are with the Vet ask him/her to do a fasting blood sugar check (dont eat or drink anything containing carbs within 12 hours before your appointment)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> How would that contribute to my symptoms tho mate?


have a read , feeling sick in morning , dehydrated etc etc

probably worth dragging the sofa on the drive and kipping on that

Carbon monoxide poisoning - NHS Choices


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mal said:


> go and get it checked by doc mate,ide cut all sugar out your diet for a few days ,and see if that makes a diff...


I'll give it a try mate. Cutting sugar will be harder than it sounds lol. Everything I drink Has to be sweet.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> have a read , feeling sick in morning , dehydrated etc etc
> 
> probably worth dragging the sofa on the drive and kipping on that
> 
> Carbon monoxide poisoning - NHS Choices


I'll have a look at the boiler and that when im back home mate.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I'll have a look at the boiler and that when im back home mate.


Wow this is interesting information. Imagine if @MRSTRONG just saved your life... that would be pretty profound...


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Lived in a house leaking carbon monoxide for months and suffered with poisoning. These exact symptoms, excessive thirst, nausea and fatigue. Get a alarm put in your house and go get yourself checked


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Wow this is interesting information. Imagine if @MRSTRONG just saved your life... that would be pretty profound...


Last weekend I saved the world from an alien invasion , all in a days work 

given it's during the night and windows are generally closed this time of year it is a possibility , parents inlaw have just had a new boiler as theres was leaking although it was in the out house so not a direct "threat" although tumble dryer is in then so you've got a bomb waiting to happen .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> Wow this is interesting information. Imagine if @MRSTRONG just saved your life... that would be pretty profound...


It is yeah. I was expecting the high sugar and things u eat answers but never thought of this. We had our boiler "serviced" by odd job a few weeks back. I'll get an alarm set up and take a look for signs in the house.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Last weekend I saved the world from an alien invasion , all in a days work
> 
> given it's during the night and windows are generally closed this time of year it is a possibility , parents inlaw have just had a new boiler as theres was leaking although it was in the out house so not a direct "threat" although tumble dryer is in then so you've got a bomb waiting to happen .


That's pretty scary stuff. I once knew a couple who went out to some festival in a camper van. They had one of those outdoor mini barbecues for their lunch and a few hours later, after gathering their stuff, for some reason or other they put the barbecue thing inside the van and we're chilling out - before they both managed to fall asleep. They both almost died of carbon monoxide poisoning in the van whilst they didn't notice there were still fumes coming from the coals. Silly mistake but these things happen.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> That's pretty scary stuff. I once knew a couple who went out to some festival in a camper van. They had one of those outdoor mini barbecues for their lunch and a few hours later, after gathering their stuff, for some reason or other they put the barbecue thing inside the van and we're chilling out - before they both managed to fall asleep. They both almost died of carbon monoxide poisoning in the van whilst they didn't notice there were still fumes coming from the coals. Silly mistake but these things happen.


That's pretty serious , I know the poisoning can give brain damage aswell , things can go wrong so easily without even knowing it .

coal barbies taste loads better anyway .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Drink water & no other fluids for 48 hours, & see if that helps.

Do you have dry hands, or pee alot?

If you don't have any improvement with your symptoms, then you must go to the doc.

Also, consider very seriously what fat lad (mr strong:laugh suggests.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Have you been checked out for diabetes?


This, high sugar intake and a constant thirst are indications of diabetes.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Exact same symptoms for myself, turned out I had HIV and Herpes

Get to the clinic!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep i went to my docs cuz of it. Doc tested my blood i was on the edge of becoming a diabetic. Id wake up in the night like you said and down pints of squash then an hour later wake up again for a pee and have some more squash. Same throughout the day. Xx


----------



## Gman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

dehydration.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Everything points do diabetes ,its what happened to me.Only thing different is the sick feeling in the morning,so maybe you are being poisoned by fumes.Would be a bitch if it was both .


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> For about a month now I've been waking up to go to work and every morning I feel sick. Also all through the day I feel thirsty, it's a constant feeling and I drink and drink. Sometimes it's just a abit of a dry throat but other times its really bad I could drink a river. Last night I woke up at 2 am and drunk 2 and half pints of squash. Straight down.
> 
> Anyone else have this?


your pregnant.


----------

